

Google/Samsung event streamed today - plessthanpoint5
http://www.tmonews.com/2011/10/watch-tonights-samsung-google-special-event-live-on-youtube/
a bit quieter than the stir that precedes an apple 'show' I'd say.
======
plessthanpoint5
not that i thought it would get apple'esque hype, but surprised that the buzz
on this has been pretty quite today.

